# java lernen mit welchen mitteln



## esch esch (19. Jan 2013)

hallo leute ich will auch java lernen
jetzt weiss ich gar nicht soll ich mit videos lernen oder doch lieber ein buch kaufen

was ist besser?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Jan 2013)

ich würd ein buch nehmen
zb java von kopf bis fuß


----------



## rahmstein (19. Jan 2013)

ein Buch ist immer eine gute Sache

zB. Java7 das Handbuch


----------



## Robokopp (19. Jan 2013)

Für die Grundlagen ein Buch oder tutorial,  danach selbst Programmbeispiele ausdenken und umsetzen. So gewinnt man meiner Meinung nach am besten Erfahrung dazu,  da man auch immer wieder auf Probleme stößt, die einem in Büchern nicht beigebracht werden.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2013)

ich denke mal Buch ist immer besser als Video. Denn die visuellen Typen nehmen durch Bücher mehr auf als durch Videos, und ich denke man kann auch besser querlesen um Zusammenhänge besser zu verstehen.
Bin selber mithilfe von Büchern von C++ auf Java umgestiegen. Wichtig sind natürlich aber auch Übungsbeispiele.


----------



## esch esch (19. Jan 2013)

danke für die antworten leute


----------



## Fab1 (20. Jan 2013)

Ob Buch oder Video, diese Frage kann dir keiner von uns wirklich beantworten. Das weißt nur du. Man kann höchstens die Vor- und Nachteile vergleichen.

Bei Büchern kann man Querlesen, wie bereits beschrieben. Man kann Dinge auch einfach leichter Nachschlagen. Allerdings ist das Bücher lesen meines Erachtens auch zeitaufwendiger. Videos hingegen lassen ohne großen Aufwand anschauen, dadurch verfällt man aber vielleicht auch eher in die Passivität und bekommt somit nicht mehr so viel mit. Wie man schon merkt, gibt hier hier einige Gründe, die im Vorfeld abzuwägen sind. Der wichtigste ist aber, wie du leichter lernst. Denke einfach mal nochmal gründlich darüber nach.

Meine persönlichen Empfehlungen wären:

Buch (Java von Kopf bis Fuß) hab ich selbst gelesen, war ein super Einstieg
Video (Javavideokurs.de von hdi) hab ich nicht angeschaut, aber die Meinungen der Forenmitglieder waren bisher durch und durch positiv. Wird wohl dann was wahres dran sein. 

Kostentechnisch bist du bei beiden bei ca 50€ meines wissens.


----------



## rahmstein (20. Jan 2013)

Ich denke der Lerneffekt ist beim lesen besser da man alle Beispiele ( sind in jeden guten Buch vorhanden ) gleichzeitig abarbeiten kann.
Der Javavideokurs.de von hdi ist auch ok aber wer hat schon 2 Rechner um die Aufgaben gleichzeitig mitzumachen.
Es gibt auch sehr gute kostenlose OnlineBücher


----------



## nussratte (20. Jan 2013)

ich lese zwar auch lieber Bücher aber gerade wenn man mit etwas neu anfängt zB auch ne neue IDE (wenn du vorher zB noch nie Eclipse oder Netbeans benutzt hast) kann video auch helfen, welches Knöpfchen drückt man in der IDE wann und wo etc. 

ansonsten Bücher gibt es auch Online Gratis versionen, zB Galileo Computing 

Java ist auch eine Insel von Christian Ullenboom 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index

Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel von Christian Ullenboom
Galileo Computing :: Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel - index


----------



## esch esch (20. Jan 2013)

ich hab mich entschieden
ich mach es mit büchern

ich hab von euch sehr gute antworten bekommen
ihr seit die besten


----------



## jJE222 (21. Jan 2013)

Ich finde "Java als erste Programmiersprache" sehr gut. Bringt einem nicht nur die Sprache näher, sondern auch das Gesamtkonzept der Programmierung. War eine Empfehlung unseres Profs. in Programmierung I an der RWTH Aachen.


----------



## esch esch (21. Jan 2013)

Wo kann man java von kopf bis fuß kostenlos und legal als ebook downloaden


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2013)

Nirgends, das Buch kostet Geld.


----------



## esch esch (21. Jan 2013)

Bei mir ist das problem das ich ausländer bin und schwer mit der deutschen sprache
Und ich diese wörter nicht verstehe
könnt ihr mir sagen ob es ein buch wo keine komplizierten wörter sind


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2013)

nimm doch ein englisches (bzw. eine englische Version) oder guck ob es Bücher in deiner Sprache gibt...


----------



## esch esch (21. Jan 2013)

Ich brauch ein buch in dem die es nicht kompliziert erklären


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jan 2013)

Java von kopf bis fuss ist nicht so schwer


----------



## esch esch (21. Jan 2013)

Ist das besser als java ist auch eine insel oder handbuch der java programmierung


----------



## esch esch (21. Jan 2013)

Ich bin begeistert 
ich hab gerade die testversion heruntergeladen als pdf format und ich war begeistert
einfach nur das beste buch


----------



## hüteüberhüte (21. Jan 2013)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Buch (Java von Kopf bis Fuß) hab ich selbst gelesen, war ein super Einstieg



Und man kann die ersten Kapitel auch erst mal online lesen, um zu schauen, wie's einen/m liegt. Ich würde auch nur ein Buch empfehlen.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (21. Jan 2013)

esch esch hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir ist das problem das ich ausländer bin und schwer mit der deutschen sprache
> Und ich diese wörter nicht verstehe
> könnt ihr mir sagen ob es ein buch wo keine komplizierten wörter sind



Vielleicht ist dann englischsprachige Literatur besser, dann hast du auch das beste Angebot (von java selbst usw.).

Z.B.:
The Java™ Tutorials



> The Java Tutorials are practical guides for programmers who want to use the Java programming language to create applications. They include hundreds of complete, working examples, and dozens of lessons. Groups of related lessons are organized into "trails".
> 
> The Java Tutorials primarily describe features in Java SE 7. For best results, download JDK 7.
> ...
> ...


----------



## esch esch (22. Jan 2013)

Wo kann ich probe version herunterladden von java von kopf bis fuß


----------



## esch esch (24. Jan 2013)

oder gibt es auch java lernspiele


----------



## hüteüberhüte (24. Jan 2013)

Da keiner antwortet, probier's mal bei Ama. oder auf der Homepage des Buchs/Verlags/Herausgebers. Kommt auf die Definition von Spiele an, sind Übungsaufgaben für dich Spiele? Dann ja...

Grüßle


----------



## Daassan (24. Jan 2013)

galileo computing?
java ist eine insel + mehr als eine insel
find ich ganz nett gemacht

und kann online gelesen werden kostenlos


----------



## esch esch (26. Jan 2013)

Hallo Daasan 
kannst du mir ein link geben wo man das online lesen kann
und sind das nur probe kapitel oder vollversion


----------



## hüteüberhüte (26. Jan 2013)

Die Insel steht als Vollversion zur Verfügung, die anderen Bücher müsstest du mal selbst suchen. Wenn du fündig wurdest, wäre es wünschenswert, auf danke zu klicken und das Thema zu markieren && zu schließen.

Grüßle


----------



## Fab1 (26. Jan 2013)

Eine Probeversion von Java von Kopf bis Fuß gibt es hier: Java von Kopf bis Fuß - Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates - Google Books

Java ist auch eine insel Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index
Java mehr als eine Insel Galileo Computing :: Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel - index


----------



## hüteüberhüte (26. Jan 2013)

Ob er es wohl alleine schafft, die Links aufzurufen?


----------



## Fab1 (26. Jan 2013)

hüteüberhüte hat gesagt.:


> Ob er es wohl alleine schafft, die Links aufzurufen?



Das werden wir nun wohl nicht mehr herausfinden.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (26. Jan 2013)

Hrhrhr, ist doch wahr, immer diese Fragen, die man in 10 Sekunden selbst/selber mit google klären könnte...

....und dann "java lernspiele", da fühle ich mich etwas verkackeiert...

...ansonsten finde ich den TO lustig


----------



## Fab1 (26. Jan 2013)

Grundsätzlich sollte man Google vorraussetzen, aber dann wäre dieser Thread wohl nie eröffnet worden. Denn es gibt ja doch den ein oder anderen Thread bereits dazu. 



> ....und dann "java lernspiele", da fühle ich mich etwas verkackeiert...



Lernspiele müssen nicht grundauf schlecht sein. Oft ist ja die fehlende Motivation ein Grund warum viele wieder mit der Programmierung aufhören. Aber ich denke mit Lernspiele sind Spiele gemeint, bei dem man eine Art Adventure lösen kann. Das heißt man bekommt immer wieder eine Aufgabe und mit Lösung dieser steigt der Fortschritt im Spiel.

Ich hab letztens mal gelesen, dass es sowas in andere Sprachen geben sollte. Für Java habe ich so etwas allerdings noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Daassan (31. Jan 2013)

Galileo Computing - <openbook> - Bücher online lesen und herunterladen
here you go
und wie shcon erwähnt worde beide java bücher sind hier vollversionen
und runterladbar für die inetlosen zeiten
nur leider keine pdf oder sowas sondern nur als webseite selbst
aber egal    dennoch gute bücher


----------



## anti-held (31. Jan 2013)

also mir hatte damals dies hier sehr geholfen:
Einstieg in Java

Es liegt eine DVD bei, in der in einem Video ein Programm geschrieben wird und alles von einem Typen 
kommentiert wird. Ist sehr verständlich. Außerdem befindet sich der komplette Code auch auf der DVD.
Es wird von der Installation von Eclipse (IDE) über das erste Hello World Programm bis zu einem
Twitter Client inclusive GUI alles ausführlich erklärt.
Außerdem ist es in Kapitel aufgeteilt und man kann sich auch mit der Navigation einzelne Teile erneut
anschauen.


----------



## FISI1 (27. Sep 2013)

Ich mache eine Umschulung zum FISI. Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo man sich Bücher zum lernen im Internet als PDF Dateien herunterladen kann.Habe schon einiges gefunden aber leider nur Bruchstücke von den Büchern.


----------



## GGK_01 (27. Sep 2013)

mir hat das Buch geholfen...
Grundkurs Java

Ist für den Beginn sicher geeignet...wobei es aus Sicht eines erfahrenen Programmierers sicher zu oberflächlich ist.
Parallel zu diesem Buch ist natürlich Galileo "Java ist auch eine Insel" (JAVA Insel) zu empfehlen. Dort wird wirklich gut und detailreich erklärt.

GGK


----------



## GGK_01 (27. Sep 2013)

FISI1 hat gesagt.:


> Ich mache eine Umschulung zum FISI. Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo man sich Bücher zum lernen im Internet als PDF Dateien herunterladen kann.Habe schon einiges gefunden aber leider nur Bruchstücke von den Büchern.



Im Internet findest sicher was...musst nur hier suchen...

GGK


----------



## FISI1 (29. Sep 2013)

Danke für die Information ist sehr hilfreich werde mir das Buch Java ist auch eine Insel dann doch mal bestellen wenn es gut ist habe da schon eine gehört aber welches man dann wirklich kauft.


----------

